# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Pytje per profesionistet ne lemine e KARDIOLOGJISE

## Abdurrezak...

Pershendetje.... Jame 30 vjeqar dhe kam keto ankesa: Therrje ne anen e majt poshte dhe lart krahrorit, por keto therrje jane edhe ne anen e djadht por me ralle, shterngim, presion, gerqe me intervale te ndryshme kohore ne anen e majt, mpirje te lehte te buzeve dhe krahut te majt,mpirje e nje damari te qafes nga para ana e majt, ndjenje te fundosjes dhe te panikes, plogeshti, dhe pas gerqeve pak me te forta se zakonisht ndjenja dhe nevoja per te jashteqitur, pagjumesi. T.A 110\80 mm Hg. Te gjitha analizat laborotorike ne vlera normale , duke perfshi edhe T3, T4, TSH ( pirjen e duhanit e kam braktisur qe nje muaj)

EKG: Ne qetesi, tachycard kufitar, HR 100\min, ritem sinusal, QRS-boshti majtas. T negative ne aVR, DIII, V1.rSr ne V1>11msec. Zona e tranzicionit ne V1. Kohezgjatja e PQ dhe QTe  ne kufij normal.

ECHOCARDIOGRAFIA: VM me dimension dhe funksion sistolik normal (SIV 8mm, MP 8 mm, FE 65 % ). Kinetike e ruajtur. Funksion diastolic normal. AM ne kufi 24 mm. AO 30/30 mmhao 20 mm, Vd ne kufij me nje RT discret. Perikardi I lire.

ERGOMETRIA: Testi e reserves koronare eshte normal NEGATIV

Terapi  e perdorur: Bisocor 2.5 mg, pas nje kohe Aldizem 90 mg, Omeprazoll 20 mg. Pas nje kohe Lexilium 1.5mg dhe Naklofen duo cps , pastaj se fundi Bedixin tab.
 Pas te gjitha ketyre ndryshimet pozitive jane minimale, Pres nga anetaret e forumit per udhezime dhe keshilla profesionale mbrenda mundesive... Ju falemnderit...

----------


## ATMAN

> ndjenje te fundosjes dhe te panikes


a mund te na e shpjegosh me qarte kete ndjesi se nuk po e kuptoj dot ???

----------


## Abdurrezak...

Eshte ndjenje e quditshme, veshtire e shpjegueshme... Perafersisht eshte fjala per humbjen e vetedijes dhe shpreses...

----------


## _MALSORI_

po ketu ne kete forum pjesa dermuese jane ata qe i detyron gruaja te shkruajne emrim mo abdurr..paske gjetur xhami te falesh..ik te spitali dhe tako profesionist dhe lere forumin...

----------


## teta

shko pak te neurologu ,noj Ct eventuale dhe rtg cervikale

----------

Abdurrezak... (17-09-2013)

----------


## ATMAN

> Eshte ndjenje e quditshme, veshtire e shpjegueshme... Perafersisht eshte fjala per humbjen e vetedijes dhe shpreses...


humbje e vetedijes dhe humbje e shpreses jane dy gjera te ndryshme

----------


## Marya

shenjat qe ke shfaqur me bejne te mendoj se mbase mund te jene criza feocromocytome.....

La personne atteinte d'un phéochromocytome souffre de crises d'hypertension artérielle paroxystique avec des sueurs importantes sans raison évidente apparente (émotions, mouvements, aliments...). Le début de la crise est aussi brutal qu'angoissant à cause de la survenue de fortes douleurs qui remontent le long du corps depuis les mollets (crampes) jusqu'au cœur (palpitations et douleurs) et au cerveau (violents maux de tête). Après la crise, un besoin pressant d'uriner se fait sentir.

La survenue de ces crises, qui durent jusqu'à plusieurs dizaines de minutes, est variable dans le temps mais elles deviennent de plus en plus fréquentes avec la progression de la maladie. Par ailleurs, des troubles visuels peuvent également révéler un phéochromocytome

----------


## Marya

ej o cuni ckupton me jashteqitje ti, se une kuptova urinen , dhe me pas si e nxituar qe jam u shpreha dhe me pas  po mendoja ka jashteqitje nga lart e nga poshte, nga para e nga mbrapa..........
 si do qe te jete ecg eshte normale , eko normale , pastaj theshe qe ke lene cigaren prej nje muaji,nise prap sa per te pare ne te ikin shqetesimet :buzeqeshje:  kjo shaka

----------

Abdurrezak... (17-09-2013)

----------


## Abdurrezak...

Jo nuk eshte urina, eshte ajo mbrapa. Flm per shakane,

----------


## Marya

Nuk tallem me te vertete nje sindrom ne sevrage ne nikotine i jep keto shenja...
Me perpara fola shpejt , mund ta fshini ate postmin siper

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

mund te ket feokromocytoma, sadoqe tensionin e ka normal...sic tha Marya sdo humbesh gje nese ben nje CT adrenal glands...mund te kesht dhe panik disorder..kur i ndjen keto simptomat dhe sa shume zgjasin?

----------


## Abdurrezak...

Simptomet e therrjes ne krahror zakonisht ne anen e majt ka raste qe i ndjej edhe tere diten, here paraqiten e here ndalen . Ndersa ai gerqi ndodh shume me rrall, ne cdo 5-8 dite dhe zgjat 2-3 min. Gjat keti kerqi nese marr fryme deri ne fund dhimbja shtohet tmerrsisht por me duhet te marr deri ne gjysme.

----------


## Marya

Po radiografie te mushkerive a ke bere?

----------


## Fishtani1

Mire te sugjeroj teta, mbase duhet bere nje CT tek radiologu por njehere konsultohu me neurologun. Megjithate me shume probleme ke me zemren sepse i ke rrahjet e zemres pak te shpeshta (100 frekuenca), kufiri mesatar eshte 60-80, nuk e di nese ben ndonje pune te rende fizike. Gjithashtu dhe vala T eshte negative.

Ultrazeri i Zemres sipas pershkrimit larte, sic duket te paska dale mire, po Holterin ae ke bo?




> shko pak te neurologu ,noj Ct eventuale dhe rtg cervikale

----------

Abdurrezak... (18-09-2013)

----------


## Abdurrezak...

Jo nuk kam bere, ta shofim se si do te rrjedhin gjerat diteve ne vijim... mbase do te duhet ta bej edhe kete radiografine e mushkrive...

----------


## Abdurrezak...

Jo Fishtani1, kete hotlerin nuk e kam bere, po ky cfar eshte ? Dhe me shpjego pak kete valen T qe eshte negative ne se ke mundesi. Punen qe bej nuk eshte e rende(punoj ne barnatore te mjekesise). Pastaj jo gjithnji e kam kete takikardine-rrahjet e shpeshta, vetem ndonjeher kur shqetesohem,

----------


## broken_smile

ekg e ke ne rregull, vala T negative mund te varet thjesht nga pozicionimi i zemres. kufiri i frekuences eshte 60-100. ty te ka dale 100, ke pasur emocione prandaj  :buzeqeshje:  edhe echo eshte ne rregull

mua me duket me teper si nje problem i psikes, sesa organik...gjendje ankthi

----------

Abdurrezak... (21-09-2013)

----------


## Elian70

a me shpjegon njeri pse ka raste kur te rrahurat e zemres behen me te shpejta (80-88) nderkohe qe presioni i larte dhe i ulet jane ne rregull?

----------


## broken_smile

> a me shpjegon njeri pse ka raste kur te rrahurat e zemres behen me te shpejta (80-88) nderkohe qe presioni i larte dhe i ulet jane ne rregull?


sepse presioni nuk varet vetem nga te rrahurat e zemres, por edhe nga volumi i gjakut ne trup dhe rezistencat periferike (te arterieve te vogla)...

----------


## Elian70

> sepse presioni nuk varet vetem nga te rrahurat e zemres, por edhe nga volumi i gjakut ne trup dhe rezistencat periferike (te arterieve te vogla)...


behu nje cike me specifike te lutem, sepse dua te di se si eshte kjo puna e vellimit te gjakut... sa per rezistencat kam vene re ne pulpat e kembeve shenja si puna e variceve, kjo ndoshta ngaqe kur punoja rrija ne kembe 15 ore ne pune ne dite....

p.s. para s'te jap :perqeshje:

----------

